# brake squeek?



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i just changed rotors and pads. they still squeek some. would it help to spray some brake cleaner on them? or will that screw sh!t up? what else could this be?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
Some pads just squeak. It doesn't mean that they are bad, its just what they do. Usually 'quieter' pads are sacrificing some performance in the name of headaches. There are greases that go behind the pads which prevent shimmy which essentially is the squeak, however some pads it is in their properties to act like nails on a chaulkboard to the rotor.

Seth


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Several companies make goop you apply to the back of the pad to combat squeal.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

a lot of pads i see come with a thin peice of "something" that u put on the back to cancel out the noise. wonder why not for the 200/sentra


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

HKS20DET said:


> *a lot of pads i see come with a thin peice of "something" that u put on the back to cancel out the noise. wonder why not for the 200/sentra *


Most aftermarket breaks come with what your talking about. The greese helps also. But most of the time it take a few ware and tear break checks to get the noise to go away. If you look at the pads them self you will see a slight edge takeing off each end on the pad thats near the inside of the rotor. When that area wears down and the pad is settled the noise usually goes away.


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Sentrixx said:


> *...When that area wears down and the pad is settled the noise usually goes away. *


Yup, I remember when I changed my pads, stopping sounded terrible most of the time. After about 1-2 months though, they suddenly got quiet and have been at their best ever since(guess they just had to break-in).


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice isn't it. To bad you live with the squeel before and after the breaks are done.


----------

